# المواد المقاومة للبرىء



## mahmoud1974 (22 فبراير 2012)

لمواد المقاومة للبرىء


----------



## mahmoud1974 (22 فبراير 2012)

لطلب اجزاء مسبوكات لشركات الاسمنت و المحاجر .............
رجاء الاتصال +201117937084


----------



## yasernor (25 فبراير 2012)

mahmoud1974 قال:


> لطلب اجزاء مسبوكات لشركات الاسمنت و المحاجر .............
> رجاء الاتصال +201118111371


----------

